# Any horse riding centres in/near Brighton??



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think this is the right place, I'm not in this section much...

Does anyopne know of any good horse riding centres in or near Brighton I would love to start again. I did riding for a few years, but then stopped because I moved. It's been a while since I've done it! If anyone does know of anywhee, how much are lessons? How would I go about contacting the centre? Whereabouts is it> I don't have a car so It needs to be a place I can walk/cycle/get the bus to!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Akai-Chan,

I've just checked the BHS approved centre list and I can't see anything in Brighton.

It would be worth doing a google search though - or even advertising in Gumtree or similar to see if there is anyone who is willing to help you get back into riding their own horses in return for mucking out etc. There are so many horses in your area, I'm sure there must be someone who needs help! 

Good luck in finding something!


----------



## Horsesport (Jul 28, 2009)

hi Akia Chan,

Not having a car may be a problem but as I do not know the bus routes, one of these places may be within your reach...It depends on what you want to do whether just ride or compete. I have listed one of each kind as a recommendation.

My recommendation for more competing basis would be;
Golden Cross Equestrian Centre, Chalvington Road, Golden Cross, 
East Sussex, BN27 3SS

Golden Cross Equestrian Centre, Horses and Ponies Livery Yard, Horse Events, Competition & Riding Centre East Sussex

This is a top notch equestrian centre that puts on some stunning events. I am sure they would be able to help with 'back to the saddle' lessons.

For a slightly smaller, quieter less competition based venue then there is;

The Chestnuts Riding School
A23 Southbound
London Road
Pyecombe
Brighton
BN45 7FJ

Horse Riding Brighton Sussex - Chestnuts Riding School - (Private / Semi / Group / Jumping Lessons, Hacking, Trekking)

They will put you through an initial assessment to see what level you are at and then advise what areas you need to learn or revisit.....lessons can either be private in a one to one or in groups.

Hope these help and that you get back into riding soon. Please let them know I sent you when you call.

All the best

[email protected] Horsesport.com


----------

